# Undertone help!



## girlyguurl (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello ​ I'm a *newbie* at makeup and I'm having some trouble trying to figure out my undertone :/​ When I look at my veins in natural sunlight, sometimes they look blue and sometimes they look green.​ I tan easily, but I feel like I look best in silver jewelry.​ and sometimes I feel like I may have a peachy tone, which is warm toned.​ I feel like I may be neutral toned but I would love to know what you guys think ​ and also, could you guys tell me which MAC shade I would be? I feel like I could be* NC42-NC44*, or maybe *NW30-NW35*?​ Thank you ​ ​ Here's a few pictures of me:​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------

